# How many books do you read in an average month?



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I started keeping track of the books I read when I got my Kindle, and I realized I read about 12 books a month. How about you? If you have a Kindle, do you find yourself reading more, less, or the same as before you got it?


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*When I'm not having concentration/energy level issues, I can blast through books pretty quickly. Unfortunately it's too erratic to keep track of.*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I read between 10 - 12 books a month. If I travel a lot, then I read more. I live in Florida and most of the sites I visit are in AZ, CA and CO, so I read on the plane and in the airport. Long travel days. I usually read a book and start another before getting there. If I get stuck in airports, then I'll finish 2. At home, I have more distractions (my DH) and read less. I don't think I have increased the amount of books I read since buying the Kindle. I still buy the same amount of books and I spend less on the Kindle. I figure I've saved enough on the books I buy that the Kindle has paid for itself. Of course, I spend most of those savings on accessories.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

2-3 here


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

According to Amazon, its more than 13.  Add the free and discounted books and I'm embarassed.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

4-8; I wish I had time for more, but the Internet isn't gonna surf itself...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

It varies, I've read 3 within the last week...


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I would say on average between 2 and 3...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Most months average around 20-25; some are re-reads as I'm one who actually enjoys reading the same book again.  

To be fair though, I read ridiculously fast, I watch next to no TV--other than baseball, and I can read with that on--I don't do movies, and my other hobbies are somewhat curtailed due to health issues.  So it's not at all difficult for me to average 2/3 - 1 1/2 books a day--more if they're short, like a lot of the "fluff" mysteries I read.  And it's pretty rare that I have a day where I read for less than two hours.

My husband has a tendency to walk by & go, "Did that cover change color again?" or "Is this the same sword wielding chick I saw an hour ago?"  LOL  Now that it's all Kindle, his latest comment tends to be, "Geez, you've been reading that green book forever!"

I think that's the excuse I need for another Oberon or two.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Serves him right.   yes, do buy another cover.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I tend to read 3-4


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Most months average around 20-25;To be fair though, I read ridiculously fast,


I've had my K2 less than two months. Maybe you and/or the other rapid readers can give me a tip or two about Kindling in fifth gear. I've found it necessary to use one of the smaller fonts, because with a bigger one I have to turn pages too fast. I press the page turn button as I near the bottom and release it when I'm on the last couple lines. Then the screen blinks as I finish and I'm on the next page.

Is that how you do it, or do you have other ways?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> I've had my K2 less than two months. Maybe you and/or the other rapid readers can give me a tip or two about Kindling in fifth gear. I've found it necessary to use one of the smaller fonts, because with a bigger one I have to turn pages too fast. I press the page turn button as I near the bottom and release it when I'm on the last couple lines. Then the screen blinks as I finish and I'm on the next page.
> 
> Is that how you do it, or do you have other ways?


I use one of the middle fonts depending on how tired my eyes are and just turn the page a lot. But I read at my own pace and don't have any special tactics for speeding it up. It's supposed to be enjoyable -- not a race!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I read at least one book per week.
when re-reading it can be 1 in two days.
I read no more with the K2.  It is just easier and more convenient.
And I really like the K2.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I average about 5 or 6 books a month, but now that baseball season is about to start again that will go down, LOL!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

kari said:


> It's supposed to be enjoyable -- not a race!!


It IS enjoyable. One of the things I like about the Kindle is the way you can hold it steady and turn page after page without it moving (like a book). I like to get into a rhythm. The story on the page just flows automatically. Maybe it's the musician in me....


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Depends on the month, I travel a lot for my job.  I say in any month, I read a minimum of 6 books.  Some months I can get as high as one or two a day.  I'm going on a week long cruise starting this weekend, I imagine I'll read a shit-ton of books on that.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

It is usually 5. So I put 4-8.  In March I read 12, so I think this year it will vary.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> I've had my K2 less than two months. Maybe you and/or the other rapid readers can give me a tip or two about Kindling in fifth gear. I've found it necessary to use one of the smaller fonts, because with a bigger one I have to turn pages too fast. I press the page turn button as I near the bottom and release it when I'm on the last couple lines. Then the screen blinks as I finish and I'm on the next page.
> 
> Is that how you do it, or do you have other ways?


I'm probably the wrong person to ask--I taught myself to read at 2 years old and have absolutely no idea how I do it. It's just always been that way with DTBs, and now with the K2. LOL

Having said that: I started with K2 on the 3rd font size. I actually ended up moving up to the 4th one for a time, then back down to 3, and now I'm down at 2. I think the reason I needed to keep changing for a bit was simply getting used to the reader itself; the big plus for me to being at 2 is that the less frequent page changes mean my battery is finally dropping slower. I don't honestly notice any difference in actual reading speed because of it. The page turns don't seem to be an issue slowing me down.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey do you 13+ guys work?   I am usually around 8 or 9 although one month it was 12. I definitely read faster on my Kindle than DTB.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I work, but like Victoria, I read really fast.







I also don't have kids, so no time constraints there. I can read a book in an evening if it's only 3-400 "pages", and often read between 4-6 books on the weekend if nothing else is going on. Other weeks, I may only read 1-2 the whole week if I'm doing other stuff.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm reading more on the Kindle than I did before. Or maybe it's just easier to "measure" since they're all there on the screen. I tend to lose track of time & keep on clicking. But then I don't watch TV either which is where a lot of people spend a lot of time.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I said 13+ since I average a book a day and have for years.  Like VictoriaP, I was never taught to read, I just knew how and my parents found me reading encyclopedias when I was not quite 4.  Linda, I do work only part-time now, but it wasn't any different when I worked full-time and raising a family.  It is like an addiction, I HAVE to read and if I haven't had much of a chance during the day I won't go to sleep at night until I have read for a couple of hours (that's the time for mindless "fluff" like a Harlequin).  I don't think I read any faster with my Kindle, but DH complains about my speed anyway!  The best part of the Kindle is NEVER running out of something new to read!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Definitely a gift Crebel! I wish I read faster as my *To Be Read* list is growing daily.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, I love seeing all of your resposes. I have just one question...how do you read so much and spend so much time on here? It's tough finding a balance!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

- Kindleboards is an addiction as well!  But seriously, spending some time here every day has expanded my reading - so many authors (new and old) that I would never have tried if I hadn't heard about them here.  Plus there is all that time I used to spend in the library, bookstores, grocery stores, etc. looking for something new to read - here it is one stop shopping which makes more time available to read!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Hey do you 13+ guys work?  I am usually around 8 or 9 although one month it was 12. I definitely read faster on my Kindle than DTB.


LOL yes I work. I read on average 5+ books per week. Most of it is on the weekends but...


----------



## Knipfty (Jan 8, 2009)

Typically, about 3 per month.  However, I am currently reading the Night's Dawn Trilogy.  Each one is taking about 5 weeks to get thru...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

13+
I'm another of the fast readers with no interest in television.  I usually have at least two hours of "me" time in the evenings and the is spent reading.  It's not unusual for me to read a book a day, especially if I get really interested.  Of course, that makes it hard to get up the next morning...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Its hard too average as the size of the books make a big difference. I read a lot of 500-1000 pagers that take longer than the "quickies". Its even harder with the Kindle because you don't realize how big the book is!

I remember once thinking it was taking like two weeks to get through this book, then I saw the 5 pound DTB version 

(Should come with a hernia warning)

*ahem* (Kreelanwarrior!!)


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I voted that it varies too much to be able to say.

Given the choice between buying a shorter book and a longer one, I'll get the longer one every time (feels like I'm getting more for my money  ), so of course they take longer to read.  But sometimes I'll slip in a quick, easy read in between.  But with a teenager and a tweenager, life gets busy.  And then the Internet is always calling to me . . .


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I used to only read about 6 to 7 books a month, but I just totaled my books since I received my Kindle in February and in one month I had read 14 books.  The Kindle makes it so much easier and I always have it with me.  Also, I have read so many more different types of books since joining the Kindleboards.  My favorite thing is the sample option.  Even though I am spending more money on books than before, I am not wasting my money by buying something I end up not reading.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> - Kindleboards is an addiction as well! But seriously, spending some time here every day has expanded my reading - so many authors (new and old) that I would never have tried if I hadn't heard about them here. Plus there is all that time I used to spend in the library, bookstores, grocery stores, etc. looking for something new to read - here it is one stop shopping which makes more time available to read!


I could read 3 or 4 more books a month if I stopped hanging out here but that isn't an option. I like all my KB friends and have to look for books and accessories.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd read so many more books If I weren't here so much. (I'd also spend a whole lot less money)

But where's the fun in that?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm currently on disability and not working, but like the rest of the 13+ crowd, I've just about always been this way.  School and work really didn't make a difference in my reading levels.  I also don't have kids, and my husband is another rabid reader, so there's no time or relationship conflicts there.  Most of the time, the internet is probably the biggest time waster I have, and with that, I try to limit myself to quick dips into the forums I'm on unless I'm specifically researching something.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

I read really fast, but work keeps me from reading more often than in bed.   Okay, maybe the boards here have something to do with that too.   And I do watch moves. Geez, I sure have a lot of distractions now.   When I was a student I'd get through three a week.


----------



## davidwb (Mar 8, 2009)

I became a voracious reader when I was in grade school but my pleasure reading came to a screeching halt in college - I had a history/poli sci double major. One of my professors heard me complaining that I no longer had time to read for pleasure and he told me his secret was to set aside 15 minutes every day. No excuses, no exceptions, and I took his advice. When I'm swamped with work I may read only one or two books in a month but more typical would be 1 or 2 a week. Thanks to the Kindle and Kindle software on my iPhone even being extremely busy I'm having no trouble finding more than 15 minutes a day.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'd say I probably average about 4/month.  I'm a busy lady, but I also read my Kindle anytime I can prop it up on something while I'm doing something mindless (like housework).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

marianner said:


> I'd say I probably average about 4/month. I'm a busy lady, but I also read my Kindle anytime I can prop it up on something while I'm doing something mindless (like housework).


You still clean your house?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You still clean your house?


Yeah, the DH and kiddo start complaining too loudly for me to read if I don't at least make a token effort


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Tell 'em if they don't like it, they can clean it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> You still clean your house?


I thought there was a house cleaning fairy.
Please tell me there's a house cleaning fairy.
I've been waiting for her for 27 years. I thought she'd be here by now...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It all depends on school. come final exams.....I will get little kindling done.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I thought there was a house cleaning fairy.
> Please tell me there's a house cleaning fairy.
> I've been waiting for her for 27 years. I thought she'd be here by now...


ROTFL I've been waiting too. My Mom, 2 sisters and yes my brother love to clean house. I don't know what happened to me... hate it. I love a clean house but want someone else to do it. I prefer working in the yard with my flowers.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

marianner said:


> Yeah, the DH and kiddo start complaining too loudly for me to read if I don't at least make a token effort


If man is the king of his castle, let him clean it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My house cleaning fairy is called Ione.    She magically came yesterday while I was at work.  Only thing is, now I have to send her a check.  Oh well. . . . I So HATE to clean, that I am willing to forgo even a few Kindle books and accessories to have her do it.  LOL!!

Ann


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I told my husband if he wanted any more kids, that I want a maid. At least for the 3 months before and 3 months after giving birth. Since he is in the Navy he can't always be home to help out, so he can pay for someone else to do it!  Then I will have plenty of time to read my Kindle and increase my average!


----------

